# Firearms and Shooting > Shooting >  257 roberts

## sakkaranz

any one shooting one ?
how does it compare to the 25-06 and 22-250 thanks

----------


## Tahr

With modern powders, and in particular H Hybrid v100, the .257 is right up the arse of the 25.06 for less powder and less drama.


I've got one based on a small ring Brno Mauser and new trueflight barrel. You or anyone else can have it for $750 with rings. I'm cutting right back on the number of rifles I own and don't use.

----------


## TonyT

I shoot a .257 Roberts Ack Imp BSA Majestic action with a Douglas barrel. Tahr is right, with modern powders, ADI 2213SC and Norma 205, and Berger 115gr VLD hunting it will do anything the 25-06 will do.

----------


## Shearer

It is not as good as either.
Not as good for big game as the 06 and not as good as the 22-250 for small game.
There is a reason it has faded into obscurity. 
It has novelty value but little else going for it.

----------


## Wildman

> It is not as good as either.
> Not as good for big game as the 06 and not as good as the 22-250 for small game.
> There is a reason it has faded into obscurity. 
> It has novelty value but little else going for it.


Not as good, it's better...
The 25-06 is literally a waste of space...

----------


## Shearer

Why?
Because it will shot the same bullets faster?

----------


## 257weatherby

257 Bob as good as 2506? really, yeah-nah, pass the Tui mate!

Show me the .257 Roberts that can launch a 120gn Speer Grandslam at 3200, or a 100gn Swift or TTSX at 3400.

The Roberts is a nice wee short to medium range calibre for small to medium animals.

The Roberts to Remington comparison is pretty much the same deal as comparing .260 Rem to .264 Win mag.

----------


## Tahr

> It is not as good as either.
> Not as good for big game as the 06 and not as good as the 22-250 for small game.
> There is a reason it has faded into obscurity. 
> It has novelty value but little else going for it.


Were you disappointed with the one that you had when you compared it to your 25.06 on deer? What were its main draw backs in your opinion?

----------


## Tahr

> 257 Bob as good as 2506? really, yeah-nah, pass the Tui mate!
> 
> Show me the .257 Roberts that can launch a 120gn Speer Grandslam at 3200, or a 100gn Swift or TTSX at 3400.
> 
> The Roberts is a nice wee short to medium range calibre for small to medium animals.
> 
> The Roberts to Remington comparison is pretty much the same deal as comparing .260 Rem to .264 Win mag.


Its not about how fast, its about being _fast enough_. At 2,900 with 120 grn, or 3000 with a 110 grn Interbond the 257 is fast enough to kill anything in this country.

----------


## Shearer

Never wanted to buy one as there were better options as a deer calibre imo. (and due to the lack of popularity of the Roberts, I am not the only one who thinks so.)

----------


## sakkaranz

looks like i opened up a can of worms 
everyone running for the ugly and whup arse sticks  :ORLY:

----------


## Toby

> Why?
> Because it will shot the same bullets faster?


Because its related to a .270 and thats reason enough to stay away

----------


## 257weatherby

> Its not about how fast, its about being _fast enough_. At 2,900 with 120 grn, or 3000 with a 110 grn Interbond the 257 is fast enough to kill anything in this country.


In any .25 cal, if you want to kill clean and fast at range, speed is everything because bc is lacking compared to say,6.5, I can reliably kill Tahr at +400yds fast and clean, I would be reluctant at 300yds with a Roberts on a strong bull, lots of yanks use 2506 on Elk, it is one of the top selling calibres in the US, but you don't hear about them using the Roberts on those or the Dall Ram ect, using your argument we could all dump our .308's and use 30-30's instead.

----------


## Tahr

Hang about. The 120 grn .257 has a higher SD and BC of the equivalent 6.5

I just think you guys have got the hates on the .257 Roberts because it is low key, not flashy and not full of bullshit.  :Grin:

----------


## 257weatherby

> Hang about. The 120 grn .257 has a higher SD and BC of the equivalent 6.5
> 
> I just think you guys have got the hates on the .257 Roberts because it is low key, not flashy and not full of bullshit.


And what, is the G1 bc for the 123 Sierra Matchking and 123 Amax in 6.5? Was thinking about the usefull 6.5 bullets like 130/140 VLD and 140 Amax ect, heavy for calibre as is 120gn for .257.

----------


## Wirehunt

@Shearer the 22-250 is an arsehole of a thing.  Loud, barrel burner,  absolutely useless on even a wee fallow deer. Not practical for rabbits as its way to deer to run.

----------


## shooternz

You can't go wrong with the 257 Roberts it leaves the .243 for dead when loaded with 100 bullets. it is a reloaders calibre factory ammo is underloaded, I have a 25/06 and really don't need all the drama a Bob would do as well
at the distances I shoot, 300 metres is the longest shot I have made, if the target is further away I stalk closer, people shoot reds with .243's and nobody gives them any grief the Bob has a big following in the US they are owned by reloaders who know the value of a good cartridge, The Hornady 100 grain spire point was probably designed for the .257 Roberts with the new powders it can make 3000fps even the 117 SPBT can reach 2800fps Deer haven't got any tougher in recent years, The Germans knew what they were doing when they developed the 57mm case some of the best calibre's are built on it, the 5.6x57 6mm Rem 6x57 .257 Roberts 6.5x57 7x57 8x57 9x57 9.3x57 9.5x57
all do a great job of taking animals like Deer with out any fuss, I wouldn't trade my 25/06 for a Roberts but I have a slot in a gun cabinet for one :Thumbsup:

----------


## Puffin

Have had a .257 improved for 25 years - first rifle I owned. Similar to Tahr's; small-ring Brno Mauser, and also currently fitted with a True Flite having shot out 3 barrels prior to this one. My one and only bush rifle. With a short or long action I'd probably pick something else,  but is still worthy of consideration for a medium length.  I can't see 100ft/sec making much difference over the -06. No performance complaints that couldn't be attributed to limitations common to the 6mm - 6.5mm bore sizes.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I've got a .257 in a custom Mauser, it too is a VZ33 Brno action. Its a fine cartridge. The .257 Roberts will do anything the .243 will do, only better, and the .243 can do everything....comparing it to the .25/06, it's not as fast. LOL. (But let's remember that often .25/06's are not as fast as people want them to be either, I had one and couldn't get more than 3050fps with a 117 grain bullet out of it.) But I have nothing against the .25/06.

If you want to compare it with something, compare it with a 6.5x55 or a .260 Remington shooting 120 grain bullets; with 100 grain bullets, it's like a .243.
It is a very friendly cartridge. 
If you don't like it because you think its 'obsolete', that's fine, but I think you would have to get creative to make an argument that you couldn't hunt anything you liked in this country with one and do just as well as any other high powered rifle cartridge, except with less recoil. But people who think that way are usually .308 or 7mm-08 owners, and shouldn't be allowed on threads about interesting cartridges.

I would get one instead of a .260 Rem. I would get one instead of a 6.5x55. I would get one instead of a .243. I would get one instead of a .25/06, but I wouldn't if I already had one. I would get one if I was a handloader.

----------


## Kudu

> It is not as good as either.
> Not as good for big game as the 06 and not as good as the 22-250 for small game.
> There is a reason it has faded into obscurity. 
> It has novelty value but little else going for it.


Ignore the above comment. The Roberts is a lot better than the 25-06. And I say that after many years experience with both. I used a Roberts for many years before switching to a 25-06 after my Roberts was stolen. I went to the 06 as I thought "well it should do everything the Roberts did but better" and I still had lots of 25 cal projectiles etc. Well my shooting didn't change but I found the 06 did not put deer down as well as the Roberts. (My shooting was with reds in national park and fallow around Wanganui) So that's practical experience. In years of use with the Roberts all the deer I shot went down like they were hit by lightning. So it's a mild shooting cartridge, knocks deer down like lightning and doesn't use much powder. What's not to like?

----------


## Shearer

Firstly, I would like to apologise to all the 257 Roberts fans I have offended (all 6 of you).
I have never owned a 257 Roberts (or a 25-06 or 22-250) and am not ever likely to. My comments in this thread were a response to the original post.
If I had to choose a big game (deer, pigs) cartridge from ONE of the above 3, it would not be the 257 Roberts. I consider all three to be on the "light" side for my liking, so the 06 is the obvious choice. Just a bit more energy and range capability with heavier projectiles.
If I had to choose ONE of the above 3 for small game (rabbits, hares, wallabys), it would not be the 257 Roberts. 22 cal is far more to my liking for such work.
 @Wirehunt. Yes the 22-250 is loud and harder on barrels than most (maybe why I have a 223) but it is more suited to small game than the other two.
 @Kudu. If your kill rate went down with the 25-06 compared to the 257 Roberts with the same projectiles, then the only thing I can think is that you shot the 257 better or those projectiles didn't like the extra speed. Can't think of any other logical reason for it. After all, the deer wouldn't have known what cartridge you were using.
The 'bob' is rather unique but there are reasons it is not very popular.
Original factory ammo was loaded quite soft so it didn't seem very impressive when the 243 came along at full power built on a modern short action. Rightly or wrongly that is what people wanted - more power in a modern rifle.
Yes, you can hand load for it  (and will generally have to because of the dismal array of factory ammo available for it - if anyone even stocks it) but the modern short action doesn't sit well with the case which is about 5mm longer than the 243 family. A bit limiting case capacity wise if you want to load the heavier for calibre projectiles to maximum velocity. The action length that best suits this cartridge (like the Mauser) are much less common now so is it really worth the bother? If you are really into the rare and wonderful, how about a 250-3000 Savage? Very similar performance to the 'bob' (handloaded) and even harder to get ammo for.
Please note - the above comments and observations are entirely my own personal point of view related to the first post in this thread. The 257 Roberts will kill things just like many other cartridges and if that is the cartridge you want just get one.

----------


## sakkaranz

> Firstly, I would like to apologise to all the 257 Roberts fans I have offended (all 6 of you).
> I have never owned a 257 Roberts (or a 25-06 or 22-250) and am not ever likely to. My comments in this thread were a response to the original post.
> If I had to choose a big game (deer, pigs) cartridge from ONE of the above 3, it would not be the 257 Roberts. I consider all three to be on the "light" side for my liking, so the 06 is the obvious choice. Just a bit more energy and range capability with heavier projectiles.
> If I had to choose ONE of the above 3 for small game (rabbits, hares, wallabys), it would not be the 257 Roberts. 22 cal is far more to my liking for such work.
>  @Wirehunt. Yes the 22-250 is loud and harder on barrels than most (maybe why I have a 223) but it is more suited to small game than the other two.
>  @Kudu. If your kill rate went down with the 25-06 compared to the 257 Roberts with the same projectiles, then the only thing I can think is that you shot the 257 better or those projectiles didn't like the extra speed. Can't think of any other logical reason for it. After all, the deer wouldn't have known what cartridge you were using.
> The 'bob' is rather unique but there are reasons it is not very popular.
> Original factory ammo was loaded quite soft so it didn't seem very impressive when the 243 came along at full power built on a modern short action. Rightly or wrongly that is what people wanted - more power in a modern rifle.
> Yes, you can hand load for it  (and will generally have to because of the dismal array of factory ammo available for it - if anyone even stocks it) but the modern short action doesn't sit well with the case which is about 5mm longer than the 243 family. A bit limiting case capacity wise if you want to load the heavier for calibre projectiles to maximum velocity. The action length that best suits this cartridge (like the Mauser) are much less common now so is it really worth the bother? If you are really into the rare and wonderful, how about a 250-3000 Savage? Very similar performance to the 'bob' (handloaded) and even harder to get ammo for.
> Please note - the above comments and observations are entirely my own personal point of view related to the first post in this thread. The 257 Roberts will kill things just like many other cartridges and if that is the cartridge you want just get one.


love it !!!
so you never owned one
never fired one
BUT are the perfect "put down " expect on them

----------


## gimp

comparing it to a 6.5 shooting 120s seems odd, because you'd be mad to use 120s in a 6.5


well, bye

----------


## gimp

also the .243, correctly loaded, has more potential than a .25-06. well, bye again

----------


## gimp

also .257 Roberts has a certain intangible factor of being "neat". Bye for real this time

----------


## Shearer

> love it !!!
> so you never owned one
> never fired one
> BUT are the perfect "put down " expect on them


 @sakkaranz I guess you meant 'expert'.
If you read what I posted again you will see I did not "put down" the cartridge. I pointed out the reasons I thought it was not popular and that there are others I rate more highly. And no, I am very unlikely to shoot every cartridge in existence to see which one I like best.
Like buying a vehicle, I won't go out and test drive a sports car if I want it for going off road and I won't test shoot a 44 magnum if I want to shoot game at 500m. I have never felt the need to 'try' a 257 Roberts because its performance does not fit my needs. As I said. If it fits yours, go for it.
PS. Found a cheap left handed 20cal yet???

----------


## 257weatherby

> also the .243, correctly loaded, has more potential than a .25-06. well, bye again


On what planet?

----------


## sakkaranz

lol
no they all seem to be .270

----------


## gimp

> On what planet?


This one. It depends what "potential" means to you.

----------


## Wildman

No one who knows what a ballistic coefficient would ever own a 25cal for related reasons. I own and use a 257 Roberts for one reason,  it's just cool... There are no free lunches in physics so you may as well get a 280 if you're going to burn as much powder as you do in any 06 case...

----------


## sakkaranz

was going to say pluto but maybe its your anus  :Pissed Off:

----------


## Shearer

> This one. It depends what "potential" means to you.


haha.
made you come back.

----------


## gimp

I said "bye" 3 times, does it seem likely that I meant it?

----------


## sakkaranz

everyone seems hooked up on muzzle velocity no one has touched on accuracy ,recoil,barrel life,or noise level ?

----------


## Shearer

> I said "bye" 3 times, does it seem likely that I meant it?


You also said you'd be mad to use 120s in a 6.5?
Now I don't know what to believe....

----------


## gimp

> You also said you'd be mad to use 120s in a 6.5?
> Now I don't know what to believe....


I only said that once. Hope this clarifies the situation.

----------


## Danny

> everyone seems hooked up on muzzle velocity no one has touched on accuracy ,recoil,barrel life,or noise level ?


Im unlike everyone else who has commented so far as I have no real world experience with all the above mentioned cartridges  ...so I'd just get a .260. Cheap to run, good barrel life, recoil zero and usable on varmints deer etc... and you can be Gimps' mate not these other prick's mate bye


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Danny

Listen to Kudu. Experience. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> also .257 Roberts has a certain intangible factor of being "neat". Bye for real this time



Indeed it does, it has a certain old school cachet. 

Whenever I write something its always about killing deer, and with a 6.5 and 120's, I found that the 120's killed deer better in the 6.5x55 than the 140's. I thought there was a definite difference.

Your comment about the .243 having more potential than a .25/06, I don't quite understand, perhaps a typo and you meant the .257 Roberts, but I would disagree with you even there, assuming both loaded to the same pressures. But this is not a put down of the .243 because I love that little killer like a brother and I am trying not to buy another one at the moment.

----------


## Tahr

> Listen to Kudu. Experience. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You and gimp have sooo degraded the term "bye".

----------


## gimp

> Indeed it does, it has a certain old school cachet. 
> 
> Whenever I write something its always about killing deer, and with a 6.5 and 120's, I found that the 120's killed deer better in the 6.5x55 than the 140's. I thought there was a definite difference.
> 
> Your comment about the .243 having more potential than a .25/06, I don't quite understand, perhaps a typo and you meant the .257 Roberts, but I would disagree with you even there, assuming both loaded to the same pressures. But this is not a put down of the .243 because I love that little killer like a brother and I am trying not to buy another one at the moment.


You just haven't been using the correct 140 grain bullets, I think.

Absolutely not a typo, but as above, it depends how you define potential.

----------


## Kudu

> also the .243, correctly loaded, has more potential than a .25-06. well, bye again


Normally your comments are quite reasonable.......but now you are talking from La La Land!  :Wink: 

Similar weight projectiles are available in both .243 and .257 calibres. And with the 25-06 you can load them to be doing the same speeds as a .243 or load them to go faster if you desire....therefore I would suggest the 25-06 has more potential.

I still have the dies sitting in my cupboard and one day I'll get another Roberts. With the advances in powder projectile design since I was using mine in the 90's and early 2000's I think it has the potential to be better than it was. I would love to try the 115gn barnes projectiles, or even their 100gn pills! I can see those National Park Stags cringing now with fear!!!

----------


## gimp

> Normally your comments are quite reasonable.......but now you are talking from La La Land! 
> 
> Similar weight projectiles are available in both .243 and .257 calibres. And with the 25-06 you can load them to be doing the same speeds as a .243 or load them to go faster if you desire....therefore I would suggest the 25-06 has more potential.
> 
> I still have the dies sitting in my cupboard and one day I'll get another Roberts. With the advances in powder projectile design since I was using mine in the 90's and early 2000's I think it has the potential to be better than it was. I would love to try the 115gn barnes projectiles, or even their 100gn pills! I can see those National Park Stags cringing now with fear!!!


Potential is a quite open term, fortunately.

I'd never own a .25-06 but another .243 would definitely be on the cards.

----------


## Shearer

> Potential is a quite open term, fortunately.
> 
> I'd never own a .25-06 but another .243 would definitely be on the cards.


Not really comparing apples with apples there @gimp.
I would be interested to hear YOUR definition of 'potential" though.

----------


## gimp

"potential for me to own it" would be one way of looking at it


"offering the right mix of characteristics to make it an attractive and sensible choice" might be another way of phrasing it, although meaning the exact same thing

----------


## Shearer

> "potential for me to own it" would be one way of looking at it
> 
> 
> "offering the right mix of characteristics to make it an attractive and sensible choice" might be another way of phrasing it, although meaning the exact same thing


more 'suitability' than potential then.

----------


## Kudu

> Potential is a quite open term, fortunately.


Very true. Potentially I could be the worlds greatest lover, and potentially I could hit a chamois at 1000 yards with an open sighted .303! Both not bloody likely though!

I'm with you though @gimp I'll never own another 25-06. Been there done that.

----------


## Kudu

Just remembered I had a couple of old pics of my Roberts' victims.

----------


## Wirehunt

> You also said you'd be mad to use 120s in a 6.5?
> Now I don't know what to believe....


Not gimp. He's talking out his arse.

----------


## southernman

Intresting the way this thread has gone, I kinda like the 1/4 bore, currently own a finlight 2506, shot a few deer, goats etc, worked as well as anything else, I have used, But the old 2506 is limited a bit with a short 22" barrel and likely no faster that a 257 Roberts. 
 Shot a few deer with a 250 savage, another old but capable deer cal.  :Cool: 
  Only about 3g difference in powder capacity, between the 243 and 257 bob, so really not a lot of difference, the bob being able to handle heavier bullets at sensiable speeds. 110gr accubond at 2900 ish.
 The 1/4 bore, is the dog, in long range bullets, no one makes a decient BC bullet, good enough to 400 , after that pick some thing else. 6.5, 7mm etc.
  Local gun store selling cooper fire arms, said he sell lots of .257 Roberts, and even more off the improved version,  
  I would like one, in a win M70 featherweight, but already got a featherweight in 7x57, so no real need. 
 As the starting poster asked about 22-250, I had two and sold them both off, might have kept one, but the 1-14 twist is a handicap, they are too noisy and expensive for varminting, great for long range predator hunting, If either of mine would have been able to shoot a 70-75gr bullet might have keep it , but I traded them off for a New CDL 6mm Remington.  :Thumbsup:

----------


## 25/08IMP

I to have used the .25 cal for many years in both 25/06 and 25/08 IMP but also only out to 500M, and yes the 06 is better off with a 24" barrel which is why I had the 25/08 made as I could get over 3000 fps with the 120 grn out of a 22" barrel with only 49 grns of powder.
Great cal but have now changed to the 6.5  and at this stage it doesn't do anything that the .25 couldn't do, so who knows maybe ill have another 25/08 soon.

----------


## Tahr

This has been a great thread. So entertaining.
It pretty much proves that if you haven't done it a lot, or seen it a lot, you are just guessing.  :Grin:

----------


## gimp

> This has been a great thread. So entertaining.
> It pretty much proves that if you haven't done it a lot, or seen it a lot, you are just guessing.


You don't have to take a big ol' bite out of a shit sandwich to make an educated guess that it's not real tasty

----------


## Tahr

> You don't have to take a big ol' bite out of a shit sandwich to make an educated guess that it's not real tasty


I thought you said "bye".  :Thumbsup:

----------


## gimp

Thrice

----------


## jakewire

I hope this thread carries on, I'd like to hear some real world experience of a 24" 25-06 running an accurate 100gr Nosler Bt at 31-3200fps.
Take a bit of beating over 3-400 yrds.

----------


## sakkaranz

lol me too ... sorry if im a little hard to understand im just finishing my shit sandwich  :Sick:

----------


## 25/08IMP

> I hope this thread carries on, I'd like to hear some real world experience of a 24" 25-06 running an accurate 100gr Nosler Bt at 31-3200fps.
> Take a bit of beating over 3-400 yrds.



3200fps is not hard to achieve with a 24" barrel however I mainly used 120Grn Hornady Hp and they worked great at 3100fps,  I did use the 100 Nosler BT in my 25/08 and the 110 AB and they ended up being my main loads with N160 powder.

----------


## southernman

> I hope this thread carries on, I'd like to hear some real world experience of a 24" 25-06 running an accurate 100gr Nosler Bt at 31-3200fps.
> Take a bit of beating over 3-400 yrds.


 I tried a couple box's of 20, (100BT)in my finlight, they didn't group all that good, 2.5" groups, but much better than the 100gr barns, they looked like a shotgun pattern, I shot one sika and about 20 goats to 200m, worked ok, but I have settled on the 110gr accubond, 
 Winchester Factory loads are 3100fps, and I was 50fps faster over a mates crony, around 1" five shot groups, Only shot game to about 250m, and one shot and done, the only long (350) range chance I fluffed, by being to smart, and got spotted getting into position, should have shot from ten meters back, but I am sure, I aren't the only one, To have tried to get up to a better rest and been outwitted. 
 I think that the 110-115gr window, is a good place to be with the 2506, 3250-3150 fps and a .450 bc bullet, 100gr, might as well just use a .243 or 6mm rem, 
 I got my hands on 200 matrix 125gr bonded bullets to try, loaded up 20 and started development, should get back on that again.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

I doubt I will get another .25/06, again, I have had two of them so far. Although my caliber selections depend more on the rifle really. I am looking for a .243 though in a desultary fashion. Mainly for sentimental reasons; the .257 Roberts has that work covered. 

( I just bought one after posting on this thread the other day, but the bastard thing wouldnt extract, so I took it back. )

----------


## Wirehunt

What one did you buy?
Don't take anything to that green place. The gunsmith is whoever is handy in the shop....

----------


## holly

> Hang about. The 120 grn .257 has a higher SD and BC of the equivalent 6.5
> 
> I just think you guys have got the hates on the .257 Roberts because it is low key, not flashy and not full of bullshit.


gotta compare apples with apples,,had one 45 yrs ago now run a 6.5 wildcat

----------


## von tempsky fan

I brought a new weatherby stainless vanguard in 257weatherby and got it shooting good with 110grn accubonds at around 3400 it was the shnizzle on goats but it weighed a ton traded for a tikka t3 6.5x55 which was way more sensible and quieter.

----------


## Carlsen Highway

> What one did you buy?
> Don't take anything to that green place. The gunsmith is whoever is handy in the shop....


No, I just got my money back. I am too old to buy project rifles.

----------


## 10-Ring

> If you don't like it because you think its 'obsolete', that's fine, but I think you would have to get creative to make an argument that you couldn't hunt anything you liked in this country with one and do just as well as any other high powered rifle cartridge, except with less recoil. But people who think that way are usually .308 or 7mm-08 owners, and shouldn't be allowed on threads about interesting cartridges.


 :Thumbsup:  That's good.

----------


## Beetroot

I don't really see the point of 25cal guns, seems like a random projectile size  that no companies seem bothered about. 2506 obviously has a bit of a following and is readily available in new guns, but unless you  already owned one, theres no real reason to get a 257 Roberts or a 250 Savage, that is unless you just want to be different.

In that range of the caliber spectrum, if you wanted the most practical rifle possible  you'd be better off to go for a 260 and load lighter bullets. The 120gr bullets have similar BCs to the equivalent 25cal ones and will do a similar speed to a 2506. But you then have the ability to load heavy bullets and have an awesome longrange rifle that'll take down anything in NZ.
2506 might have better factory ammo choices, but Ive honestly never looked.

----------


## Hunt4life

> You also said you'd be mad to use 120s in a 6.5?
> Now I don't know what to believe....


Why would anyone use 120g in 6.5? For varmint/rabbit control??? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Hunt4life

My two cents for fun... I have no experience with 257 nor 22-250. But my experience with .25-06, while I used to think it was an awesome calibre, I've seen and heard too many deer get away, even with very well placed shots (i.e. Straight through both third ribs). 
If reading between the lines of ego and preference from some of you, I pick out the crucial differences between the cartridges, it seems to me the 257 typically travels a bit slower and therefore packs a bit more punch, more successfully putting deer on the deck. 
I've had similar experiences with my old .308 where I'm now fairly convinced that projectiles travelling in excess of 3000fps  are going too fast to generate the internal trauma required to put a large animal down so it stays down. These days I prefer my 6.5x55 because I'm yet to see any animal get up from a 140g SPBT, and I've recovered the last three mushroomed projectiles from my last three deer, with two of those just under the skin on the far side of bullet entry. My projectiles are doing 2560fps at the muzzle. 
Each to their own of course, but my unfounded love of super velocity calibres like .25-06 and .22-250 died quite some time ago.
If I was long range target/varmint shooting however...hmmm  :Have A Nice Day: 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Wirehunt

> Why would anyone use 120g in 6.5? For varmint/rabbit control??? 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Because they kill everything from big red stags and wap crosses down. And they do it well.

----------


## 25/08IMP

> My two cents for fun... I have no experience with 257 nor 22-250. But my experience with .25-06, while I used to think it was an awesome calibre, I've seen and heard too many deer get away, even with very well placed shots (i.e. Straight through both third ribs). 
> If reading between the lines of ego and preference from some of you, I pick out the crucial differences between the cartridges, it seems to me the 257 typically travels a bit slower and therefore packs a bit more punch, more successfully putting deer on the deck. 
> I've had similar experiences with my old .308 where I'm now fairly convinced that projectiles travelling in excess of 3000fps  are going too fast to generate the internal trauma required to put a large animal down so it stays down. These days I prefer my 6.5x55 because I'm yet to see any animal get up from a 140g SPBT, and I've recovered the last three mushroomed projectiles from my last three deer, with two of those just under the skin on the far side of bullet entry. My projectiles are doing 2560fps at the muzzle. 
> Each to their own of course, but my unfounded love of super velocity calibres like .25-06 and .22-250 died quite some time ago.
> If I was long range target/varmint shooting however...hmmm 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sounds like bad choice of projectile ive used .25 cal for years with projectiles doing over 3000fps and never had a deer run off.

----------


## Hunt4life

^ only factory ammo used


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## southernman

> My two cents for fun... I have no experience with 257 nor 22-250. But my experience with .25-06, while I used to think it was an awesome calibre, I've seen and heard too many deer get away, even with very well placed shots (i.e. Straight through both third ribs). 
> If reading between the lines of ego and preference from some of you, I pick out the crucial differences between the cartridges, it seems to me the 257 typically travels a bit slower and therefore packs a bit more punch, more successfully putting deer on the deck. 
> I've had similar experiences with my old .308 where I'm now fairly convinced that projectiles travelling in excess of 3000fps  are going too fast to generate the internal trauma required to put a large animal down so it stays down. These days I prefer my 6.5x55 because I'm yet to see any animal get up from a 140g SPBT, and I've recovered the last three mushroomed projectiles from my last three deer, with two of those just under the skin on the far side of bullet entry. My projectiles are doing 2560fps at the muzzle. 
> Each to their own of course, but my unfounded love of super velocity calibres like .25-06 and .22-250 died quite some time ago.
> If I was long range target/varmint shooting however...hmmm 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Think you will find, that any given bullet, will carry more energy if travling faster, suspect your poor results are more to do with poor bullet choice or placement, A tsx or bonded bullet in a small deer may not expand fully, before exiting, or may need to strike bone and heavy tissue, ie threw the shoulder rather than behind the shoulder, like wise a varmint or too light a bullet, may not reach vitals, 
   I tend to shoot threw the front shoulders, rather than behind, Right now I am in Canada, and most everyone up here shoots behind to save more meat, due to restrictions on tags, and amount of game that can be taken. But you don't get any runners, with both shoulders broken. 
    If you have had a bad run fair enough, move on, personally, I think the 6.5- 7mm bore is more versatile for NZ conditions. love my M70 7x57, and .260
 Doesn't much matter what cal you use, if you put the wrong bullet in the right place, or the right bullet in the wrong place, results are generally poor.  :Omg:

----------


## 257weatherby

My 2506 kills everything I point it at,120gn Speer Grand Slam at 3200fps as the top round in the mag, in case it is close or tough or a bad angle, and 117gn Sierra Gamekings up next for past 350, never needed a second shot yet, including on Tahr out to nearly 500yd. Dunno about this shooting at the ribs carry on, I want animals to die fast and on the spot. I can punch the Grandslam clean through 10mm mild steel plate at 300yds, guess what happens to an animal shot through the shoulders........... irrespective of calibre (within reason) placement is everything, assuming sensible choice of projectile for the game hunted.

----------


## Pointer

> but unless you  already owned one, theres no real reason to get a 257 Roberts or a 250 Savage, that is unless you just want to be different.a


You could be talking about the 6.5x47 fad that swept through here a few seasons back... 

But since we are talking quarter bores here's my .25 worth. ... 

The .25 calibers are so intrinsically gay that you may as well own one of the cuter oddball ones like the savage or the roberts, which are ironically more practical and just as useful. Then you won't need to defend the fact you own a a quarter bore 

All this coming from a 250 Sav model 99 owner  :Psmiley:

----------


## Danny

The 250. Now that's a whole nother story...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

I would rather a mate come out of the closet and tell me he is gay than see him come home with a new 25-06. One of those he can't help, he's just bent that way.  The other one is just a fuckin poor life decision  :Psmiley:

----------


## southernman

> I would rather a mate come out of the closet and tell me he is gay than see him come home with a new 25-06. One of those he can't help, he's just bent that way.  The other one is just a fuckin poor life decision


Ha classic. 
 I have a Sako 2506, cause a New Finlight was $1499 and 2506 was the only choice, The sako was a good decision, 2506 was an ok decision.

----------


## Gibo

Were you on the full strength beers last night @Pointer?

----------


## kiwijames

> Were you on the full strength beers last night @Pointer?


Beer+P


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk

----------


## 257weatherby

> I would rather a mate come out of the closet and tell me he is gay than see him come home with a new 25-06. One of those he can't help, he's just bent that way.  The other one is just a fuckin poor life decision


Intelligent reasoned opinion, based on what?, might I ask, but I would be asking in vain, sigh......... there is no reasoned logic to that statement, just the intolerant, discriminatory rhetoric, mouthed blindly by those with who take up the chant, never really knowing why..........

----------


## Gibo

> Intelligent reasoned opinion, based on what?, might I ask, but I would be asking in vain, sigh......... there is no reasoned logic to that statement, just the intolerant, discriminatory rhetoric, mouthed blindly by those with who take up the chant, never really knowing why..........


You on the beers already?  :Psmiley:

----------


## gimp

It's been done to death. .25-06 kills things and shoots holes in steel plates, so does everything else, there's just no compelling reason to pick a .25-06 over any of the better cartridges (better being defined in various ways that I'm not going to spell out over brunch while phone posting)

----------


## Timmay

My mate shot his first deer with a 25-06,  hes 28 and I've never seen him with a girl, other than the hooker I bought him on my stag do... It all makes sense.
 I had better call him and tell him the bad news.

----------


## R93

> Intelligent reasoned opinion, based on what?, might I ask, but I would be asking in vain, sigh......... there is no reasoned logic to that statement, just the intolerant, discriminatory rhetoric, mouthed blindly by those with who take up the chant, never really knowing why..........


It's a forum. He's having a giggle. I happen to rate the 25-06 as I have seen a shit load of animals tipped over with one. 
Just don't start me on poo 4 3's😆

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

Everyone's coming out today!! Imagine a suppressed 2506! Dripping with gayness  :Psmiley:

----------


## R93

> Everyone's coming out today!! Imagine a suppressed 2506! Dripping with gayness


Some of us could do with suppressing 😆


Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

----------


## Gibo

> Some of us could do with suppressing 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


Others just need a muzzle brake

----------


## Pointer

> Were you on the full strength beers last night @Pointer?


At least I wasn't on the cock  :Grin:  ask all the quarter bore boy's what they were up to!

There's so much .270 hate on here that we loose sight of the real enemy. There are people amongst us that are closet 25-oh users. Insidious. They are the real problem, not the .270 crowd  :Psmiley: 

    @Timmay good point, I didn't think of him. when's his coming out party?  :Grin:

----------


## jakewire

> At least I wasn't on the cock  ask all the quarter bore boy's what they were up to!
> 
> There's so much .270 hate on here that we loose sight of the real enemy. There are people amongst us that are closet 25-oh users. Insidious. They are the real problem, not the .270 crowd


Damn, here I was thinking it was the left handers and anyone under under 5' 7".

----------


## gimp

> Damn, here I was thinking it was the left handers and anyone under under 5' 7".




I'm 5'8", FYI

----------


## Timmay

That explains a lot.

----------


## Spoon

I considered getting a 25-06 for my first rifle..  If I was able to hear all the hate-of-2506 replies I got on this forum after suggesting the idea I'd have gone deaf!
So I got a .270 instead to keep all the .270 haters busy  :Wink:

----------


## Carlsen Highway

Nothing wrong with the .25/06 at all. Do anything you want from a hunting cartridge, and do it without kicking you to death. It would have to be about perfect as an all round red deer cartridge. I have had two. 

Here we are talking about degrees of perfection, all of them within the parameters of killing deer, which are not hard to kill, with a single well placed shot with a cheap bullet.

Thus, we are able to be just as satisfied with the properties of the .243, the .257 Roberts and the .25/06 on deer, finessesing their performance with judiciously chosen bullets.

(The .270 is in a different catagory simply because I believe it kicks more than many people find comfortable.)

----------


## 257weatherby

Godammit! not only do I have a 2506, I have a .270 as well!, does that double my "gayness"? can you double "gayness?", can someone quantify "gayness for me?

Have spent a lot of time chasing blokes in leather, does that count?, on a good day they have to chase me instead! Am a good dance teacher too by the way ...... oh hell the gay points just keep piling up !, can't count the number of times beer filled stroppy boyfriends have told me I'm gay and then tried to fill me in on a dance floor when I have given their girl a spin around the floor and made her night! allways ends the same way for them. Will the fact I have rifles like 7mmMag, 300Wby and, oh my god!,a 6.5x55 give me points reducing the gayness caused by my 25odd and .270?

I am now confused and insecure,, I love my .25 but it makes me out of step with the majority and it's hard to blend in, should I give it up before it turns me completely or is it already too late................ Does the solution to this conundrum lie in the bottom of a bottle of Dr Jack?, he often has the answer to stuff you know.

As for those .243 people, man, you want to watch them fuckers! :Sick:

----------


## Toby

25-06 and a .270!  :Sad: 

What did your parents do to deserve this???

----------


## jakewire

> I'm 5'8", FYI


Bugger, I had 5 foot nine and edited it as to tall

----------


## Gibo

A suppressed 270 is s pussycat  :Wink:

----------


## Pointer

Having a .270 brings you up a peg 257Weatherby  :Grin:

----------


## gimp

Unfortunately the username of 257weatherby brings one down to an insurmountable low

----------


## Pointer

Yep.  Hard to take anyone seriously with a name like that. he should change it to 270winchester to restore his masculinity and open his self to even more ridicule  :Grin:

----------


## Pointer

Or maybe he could change his name to 257roberts and show his hipster side

----------

